# Vos plus beau fond d'écran !



## matou4 (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, je vous propose de poster vos plus beau fond écran, fait par vous, ou dénicheé sur le net ! De quoi donnez de belles couleurs au écran LED !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2009)

youhou

ca fait un moment que ca existe
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-desktop-sous-osx-180405.html

( attention , 100 pages , et encore c'est la suite d'un autre de ...400 pages)


----------



## bokeh (21 Juillet 2009)

Oui, non, mais imagine Pascal. Un fil " Vos plus beaux fonds d'écran(s) " - sans les fautes bien sûr, ça fait plus sérieux - avec les habituels échanges constructifs de PVPBP... :affraid:

TROP LA CLASSE !!! :sick:


----------



## matou4 (21 Juillet 2009)

Désolé, pardon pour mon double post, et mon orthographe, encore pardon !


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2009)

Mes plus beaux fonds d'écrans font parti de mes plus belles photos.


----------



## matou4 (22 Juillet 2009)

Pour répondre à bokeh, qui a l'air sur de lui, sache que le post vos bureau, ou on trouve les fond ecran et aussi l'endroit ou l'on trouve tout le bureau ... EN gros ce n'est que des captures d'écrans, bof, et non des images pures ... enfin , tant pis !


----------



## bokeh (22 Juillet 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> Pour répondre à bokeh, qui a l'air sur de lui [...]



Oui, oui, bien sûr :sleep:

On vous a tous piqué votre second degré, ou bien ?!? 

Quoi que tu en penses le sous-forum approprié pour les fonds d'écrans ce sera obligatoirement *Customisation* et les fils déjà présents, *Nos desktop sous osX*, *Vos coups de coeur* et *Exposition de vos créations : fonds d'ecrans, icones, themes...* - qui contiennent bien souvent les liens vers les images seules semblent suffisants.

Tu peux toujours proposer un nouveau fil dédié dans custo, mais je doute que *tumb* laisse passer une discussion supplémentaire sur un sujet déjà largement traité... 

Sinon il reste *le Bar* - particulièrement permissif - ou direct le profil de *benjamin* 

@+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> Tu peux toujours proposer un nouveau fil dédié dans custo, mais je doute que *tumb* laisse passer une discussion supplémentaire sur un sujet déjà largement traité...



Malheureusement nous n'avons plus Tumb.


----------



## Nephou (22 Juillet 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> Sinon il reste *le Bar* - particulièrement permissif
> 
> @+


 dites-donc vous _vous voulez participer aux soirées privées du bar_


----------



## bokeh (22 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> dites-donc vous _vous voulez participer aux soirées privées du bar_


Oh la la, comment qu'c'est trop hors charte le racolage 

J'étais sûr que le *Groupe de l'Amok* allait déborder dans les forums 
Ben voilà, ça a pas loupé :hein:


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> dites-donc vous _vous voulez participer aux soirées privées du bar_


Ah nan !...
Ça suffit, hein !...


----------



## bokeh (22 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah nan !...
> Ça suffit, hein !...


Tiens c'est vrai ça... toujours les mêmes :sick:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> ou direct le profil de *benjamin*
> 
> @+



En voila une idée qu'elle est bonne 
Le profil de benjamin avec les fond d'écran en full définition !!


----------

